# Admiral are tramps pants ! A-plan are the Nuns Knockers!



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Hello everyone,

I have been with Admiral for a year and have been paying 3520 a year for fully compy on my R-34 (27 yrs old 2 yrs ncb blah blah blah). So its time to renew and they quote me £3814 !!! FFS !!! I have 3 points for speeding and declared all Stage 1 mods.

So I called up A-plan in thatcham, spoke to some geezer called John and Darren (bloody nice blokes) who quoted me £2K fully comp with 500 excess inc all mods. They can be contacted on 01635 874 646 (sorry for the plug) but im more chuffed than Chuff McChuff from Chuffsville, Chufham.

Umar.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I'd baulk at paying anything like that price on insurance! 

I paid less than £2k at 26 years old, 2 years NCB on a fully declared 530bhp R34.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Durzel said:


> I'd baulk at paying anything like that price on insurance!
> 
> I paid less than £2k at 26 years old, 2 years NCB on a fully declared 530bhp R34.


hmm maybe so Durzel, but I think the location im in might be higher risk.

Thanks,

U.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Good old A-Plan. They seem to have there finger on the pulse..


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

Has anybody ever made a claim from A-Plan?
They do seem to be taking on a lot more of this sort of business.

Ken


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Durzel said:


> I'd baulk at paying anything like that price on insurance!
> 
> I paid less than £2k at 26 years old, 2 years NCB on a fully declared 530bhp R34.


You live in the middle of nowhere though.

Quotes do seem to be going up generally. I've got a mate who has had his Elise with Direct Line for the past 3 years. No problems, no claims, no points, came to renew this month - "sling yer hook".


----------

